# Powertaste



## ollek81 (28. Januar 2003)

Tach!

Mal ne ganz komische Frage:

Die neueren Keyboards haben ja ne "Power"-Taste, um den PC per Tastatur anzuschalten. Meine leider nicht (Logitech cordless desktop i-touch).
Weiß jemand, mit welcher Tastenkombination ich das selbe Ergebnis erziele?? (Ne andere geht im Bios nicht einzustellen)

MfG

Ollek81


----------



## Ðrako (28. Januar 2003)

dazu brauchst nen Speziellen tastatur Treiber... so ohne weitres geht das nicht, und schongarnicht per Tastenkombination


----------



## ollek81 (28. Januar 2003)

Echt nicht?? Hmm... Hab es aber einmal geschafft! Leider hab ich dabei ungefähr 10 Tasten auf einen Schlag gedrückt (+Strg). Da ging es. Hab es aber nicht nochmal geschafft.
Hmm.. Naja, muss ich mal gucken, ob ich im Bios-Update was pfuschen kann ;-)
Ja, vorsicht! Ich weiß!

Thx!

Ollek81


----------



## Ðrako (28. Januar 2003)

*rofl


na ich glaub das war dann eher zufall! 
ODER die Tastatur fühlte sich überfordert und stellte einfach mal den Rechenr aus!

Wobei das garnicht mal so abwegig ist, hatte heut zufälligerweise beim Mausreiniegen n eigenartiges phänomen. Bin mit nem Schraubenziehen ausversehen an ne leiterbahn gebkommen (also zwei bahnen kurzgeschlossen) [achja, pc war an, logischerweise ] und prombt ging der pc aus... aber nich etwa nur reset oder sowas... nein vollkommen aus. *hmmm


----------



## ollek81 (29. Januar 2003)

Tach!!

Zufall war das wohl nicht. Hab es heute noch ein paar mal geschafft. Allerdings ohne erkennbares System dahinter... Grrr!
Naja, die Theorie mit dem überfordert sein, könnte passen. Aber er geht dann an!! ;-)

Mal was anderes: Hab jetzt auf meinem alten Rechner (Celeron 400, 330MB Ram) Win XP installiert. Jetzt geht er nicht mehr automatisch aus beim Herunterfahren!!

Weiß da jemand weiter?? Mit 98 ging's immer ohne Probleme!!

Ollek81


----------



## Ðrako (29. Januar 2003)

jor, also ob das jetz bei dose xp auch so geht bin ich mir nich ganz sicher, aber auf alle fälle musst dir mal im Gerätemanager die ACPI konfiguration anschaun... wenn da irgendwas nich so ganz in ordnung scheint, einfach ma rausschmeissen... falls eras doch unterstützt meldet er sich spätestens wieder beim neustarten, ansonsten gehts ab dann. (sollte zumindest)


----------



## the_great_rawuza (29. Januar 2003)

*hi leutz!*

Das mit der Tastenkombination was Zufall! Viele Rechner Schalten sich aus, wenn man zu viele Tasten auf einmal drückt! Zumindest wars so bei jedem, bei dem ichs ausprobiert hab (ich wollte wissen wieviel Piepstöne der Rechner in der Schule ausspuckt, wenn ich alle Tasten auf einmal drücke  ) is mir leider auch mal passiert, als ich ne Facharbeit schreiben musste: Mein Kugelschreiber ist hintern Tisch gefallen und ich hab mich über die Tastatur gelehnt um ihn zu erwischen. Leider bin ich an zuvielen Tasten angekommen-Facharbeit war natürlich nicht gespeichert! 

Was dein Problem mit derm Herunterfahren betrifft, ollek:
Geh in die Systemsteuerung , rein in die Energieverwaltung auf das Register APM, dort aktivierst du die "Unterstützung für Advanced Power Management" ---> OK, und dann müsste das sogar ohne Neustart funzen


----------



## ollek81 (29. Januar 2003)

N'Abend!

Das mit dem Runterfahren hab ich auch heute per Zufall geschafft. Dachte mir, dass das ja was mit Power Management zu tun hat und hab dann in Windows rumgesucht und das Kästchen gefunden. Zufall. 

Das mit der Tastenkombination: Es geht hier NICHT ums Abschalten des Rechners durch die Powertaste! Er soll AN geschaltet werden (nicht aus dem Sleep-Modus!)

Ollek81


----------



## Ðrako (29. Januar 2003)

*loooool


ACHSOOOOOOOOO!!! sag das doch gleich!
jaaaaa okay... das muss natürlich das BIOS unterstützen, und denn kannste mittels "space" den rechenr anstellen. Das hab ich meinem auch, nur habs abgestellt weils dermasssen nervig iss, wenn man mal ausversehen rankommt... naja... usw..


----------



## ollek81 (29. Januar 2003)

Jaaaa!! (Hab ich doch von Anfang an geschrieben! ;-) )

Ich weiß! Ich hab das auch schon getestet!! Bei mir ist die Leertaste so ausgeleiert, dass ich die Tastatur nur etwas unsanft wegstellen muss und das Ding geht an! Bei meinem alten Rechner kann man da ja auch auf <Strg>+<F?> stellen..
Bei mir im neuen Bios kann man sonst halt noch diese Powertaste einstellen. Die hat mein Funkkeyboard aber nicht!! 
Deswegen wollte ich die Tastenkombination wissen. Ich glaube nämlich, dass es auch mal eine gab, um das "Start"-Menu von Windows zu öffnen. Da gibt es jetzt ja auch ne Extra-Taste für.

Das war mein Gedankengang...
Gibt es diese Kombi nun, oder nicht??

Ollek81


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Januar 2003)

Nein, die gibt es nicht. Entweder du hast die Option "Key Power On" im BIOS oder du hast keine Chance den Rechner über irgendwelche Geheimtricks anzuschalten.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (30. Januar 2003)

Die einzige Möglichkeit (falls du es unbedingt haben willst), wär ne neue Tastatur anzuschaffen, mit ner Power-Taste!

Das mit der Leertaste ist ne nette Funktion, aber spätestens wenn sie nach ein paar Monaten locker wird (so wie bei dir) kannst du es vergessn.


----------



## Paule (30. Januar 2003)

was ist daran eigentlich so schlimm seinen arm zu nehmen und ihn vielleicht nach unten zu strecken und auf den ganz normalen powerknopf drückt ?
also einen besonders großen nutzen entdecke ich in der
"tastatur-anknopf-methode" nicht 

Grüße
Paule


----------



## ollek81 (30. Januar 2003)

Tach!!

Meine Leertaste ist schon locker! Und mal gerade eben neu...
Ist ne Funktastatur!

Das mit dem Runterbücken geht auch, klar! Aber da ist ne Klappe vor! ;-) Ist ja auch alles nicht so schlimm. Ich dachte nur, dass es ne Tastenkombination gibt, die das selbe Signal erzeugt, wie die Powertaste auf den neuen Keyboards. Wenn nicht, werde ich das wohl auch überleben.

Thx für eure Anteilnahme!!

Ollek81


----------



## Paule (30. Januar 2003)

lol , das stimmt , bei sonen doofen chieftec's oder so ist das echt ganz praktisch 
sone probleme hab ich hier mit meinem lian li net  
Grüße
Paule


----------

